# Test of the Emergency Broadcast Buddy System



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*I searched the entire member list and couldn't find ANYONE that rhymes with 'cookie'.

OK!! Here goes.....


TO ALL OF MY FRIENDS ON THIS FORUM WHOM I DIDN'T REALIZE WOULD NOTICE IF I CAME UP MISSING

I'M VERY, VERY SORRY FOR MY INDISCRETION, AND I BEG AND PLEAD FOR FORGIVENESS!!!​
I PROMISE it will not happen again. And just to be sure, I'm am sending a few members of this forum as much contact information as I can dig up, just shy of my social security number and current weight.

.
.
.
.
.

sorry Mrs. Strode..*


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I have forgiven you Rookie Cookie....now all I need is your SS number, and a credit card, oh an ATM card with PIN would be nice also. I could'nt care less what you weigh


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good idea Laurie. Something would have to happen to me personally to keep me away. In that case I have some phone #'s and some have mine as well. I would definitely send a text or something to those people. If I couldn't I would demand my family contact someone (don't think they'd know how to use the forum). Hell I'd have them use snail mail since i have even more people's addresses.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

funny how this came up..i told my wife that if something happened i have everything she needs written down in my comp drawer...so I'm covered LOL.. no worries here ..she'll let you know when i'm MIA LOL


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

another forum i belong to has these...we print them out and keep them in our wallets. well ok not everyone prints them out. the language is 18+ 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/ladyalthea/deathfazed.jpg


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

LadyAlthea said:


> another forum i belong to has these...we print them out and keep them in our wallets. well ok not everyone prints them out. the language is 18+
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/ladyalthea/deathfazed.jpg


LOL! I _*loved*_ that


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Good idea, Laurie.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

LadyAlthea said:


> another forum i belong to has these...we print them out and keep them in our wallets. well ok not everyone prints them out. the language is 18+
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/ladyalthea/deathfazed.jpg


I loved that too! Too funny!

MsM


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

LadyAlthea said:


> another forum i belong to has these...we print them out and keep them in our wallets. well ok not everyone prints them out. the language is 18+
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v205/ladyalthea/deathfazed.jpg


An idea which deserves to be resurrected... Did you know that some social organizations in the 1800's and early 1900's had their members carry a "death coin"? The coins were inscribed with the name of the organization, the name of the member, contact information for the lodge to which he belonged, and a promise to pay for the burial if the member ended up dead somewhere away from home.

Craig


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

CraigInPA said:


> An idea which deserves to be resurrected... Did you know that some social organizations in the 1800's and early 1900's had their members carry a "death coin"? The coins were inscribed with the name of the organization, the name of the member, contact information for the lodge to which he belonged, and a promise to pay for the burial if the member ended up dead somewhere away from home.
> 
> Craig


That's some pretty interesting information. I love the card. I would gladly carry a card or coin if all you guys agree to pay for my burial. Of course I want something lavish...no ordinary funeral for me! Just kidding...it's nice to have such a large family who keeps an eye on you and notices when something has changed that signals a need to reach out to someone. What a great bonus of being a member of this forum.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I agree. Great idea.
Someone could fall off a ladder hanging decorations and who would know they are in the hospital. I had surgery in '05 and was off the sites for a while and was surprised how many people had missed me. It was very sweet. 
Only problem with having such a big "family" is if I win the lotto......


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Laurie great idea. I have some numbers of certain members on here who shall remain nameless even though they were gone for like a year and kept us all wondering if he was dead or alive, and had us worried sick, ........along with a few others. I have given my numbers out to a few as well. I have also instructed my husband should I end up missing he is to get on here right away and inform my peeps. He is instructed to open an account as Mr. Spookilicious So if you ever see a Mr. Spookilicious sign on, well that means im........well you know*


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Laurie-I very much like that idea! I've been wondering what I am going to do when I go into labor.

Would you be my EBB?  Pretty Please


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Laurie great idea. I have some numbers of certain members on here who shall remain nameless even though they were gone for like a year and kept us all wondering if he was dead or alive, and had us worried sick, ........along with a few others. I have given my numbers out to a few as well. I have also instructed my husband should I end up missing he is to get on here right away and inform my peeps. He is instructed to open an account as Mr. Spookilicious So if you ever see a Mr. Spookilicious sign on, well that means im........well you know*



Now...who are you talking about Spooky??   

I'm *very glad *this Buddy System is taking off y'all, it makes me feel better to know we can't just lose you guys!




Jackielantern said:


> Laurie-I very much like that idea! I've been wondering what I am going to do when I go into labor.
> 
> Would you be my EBB?  Pretty Please


Why, *OF COURSE*! I shall send you some info via pm!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, I guess this is as good a thread as any to say that after today, y'all aren't gonna see me through this weekend and next week. But there's *NO WORRIES*...it's just that my husband and I have the weekend off together this weekend, so I want to spend time with him (could there be a.....a _DATE NIGHT_ in the works??!! ) Also, next week is Thanksgiving madness and family time. I'll be just fine.  But I surely hope all of you have a wonderful holiday as well!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I've often pondered this dilemma. If something was to happen to me would my family be in the state of mind to create an account and let you guys know. Maybe we should create a sort of email/phone tree list where the member or their family could email or call the people on the list.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have told my son if something happens to let the forum know, not under a new account though, good idea, and Laurie, that is a great idea, I have asked in chat a couple of times what everyone thought about it, as well as to others, it is great you got this going!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> Laurie-I very much like that idea! I've been wondering what I am going to do when I go into labor.
> 
> Would you be my EBB?  Pretty Please



Well where in the h-e-double toothpicks (as Hooch would say) have I been Jackie? When are you going into labor? Can I come, I heard it's a really cool amusement park (giggle). Seriously, CONGRATULATIONS! When is the baby due, boy or girl, maybe both? name? are you sharing? You would never know this from my posts, but I LOVE babies!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Madame Turlock said:


> That's some pretty interesting information. I love the card. I would gladly carry a card or coin if all you guys agree to pay for my burial.



Hahaha I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Definetely a good idea (as long as i do not have to keep meeps info )

Quite weird that the first thing I do when I log on is to see who I know that is on today. After that I check to see if it is anybody's birthday that I know (except meeps ).

Although I can imagine being in the morgue and the only contact info I have is to let the halloweenforum.com members know what has happened  oh and if you can be arsed please tell my wife


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> Definetely a good idea (as long as i do not have to keep meeps info )
> 
> Quite weird that the first thing I do when I log on is to see who I know that is on today. After that I check to see if it is anybody's birthday that I know (except meeps ).
> 
> Although I can imagine being in the morgue and the only contact info I have is to let the halloweenforum.com members know what has happened  oh and if you can be arsed please tell my wife


Man, I'm really relieved my name is meeple and not meeps. Sounds like you have a real dislike for her/him 

MsMEEPLE


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

sorry did I say meeps, i meant Ms Meeple (is that right, Meeps ??)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> sorry did I say meeps, i meant Ms Meeple (is that right, Meeps ??)


You better watch your step buddy or I'll photoshop that skirt right off of you and put you in some traditional dutch clothes...including clogs! *snap* I've been nice so far....don't make me mad  

Meeps


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Don't let her talk to you like that, Scotti. Show a little fortitude, man. FIGHT, FIGHT,FIGHT!!!*


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Rookie I'm shocked by your behavior. You're stirring the pot; behaving like Eddie Haskel. Wait...are you old enough to know who Eddie Haskel is?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

MsMeeple said:


> You better watch your step buddy or I'll photoshop that skirt right off of you and put you in some traditional dutch clothes...including clogs! *snap* I've been nice so far....don't make me mad
> 
> Meeps


Hey MsM, can we see the pic after the deskirting but before the new Dutch attire....including clogs?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Lauriebeast said:


> Hey MsM, can we see the pic after the deskirting but before the new Dutch attire....including clogs?


Great minds think alike, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Am I alone in not really caring to see SS sans-skirt and pre-Dutch?


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The Joker said:


> Am I alone in not really caring to see SS sans-skirt and pre-Dutch?



I don't know....what does he wear under that skirt. Would it match the clogs? Or would bare feet coordinate better with the outfit?


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I hope by skirt, Meeps wasn't talking about a kilt. If she was... I definitely don't want to see him sans-skirt.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The Joker said:


> Well, I hope by skirt, Meeps wasn't talking about a kilt. If she was... I definitely don't want to see him sans-skirt.



Well, I guess I'll have to give the issue further consideration. I'm not sure I can support your position, but I'll get back to you when I have more information.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't listen to Joker.....


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Don't listen to Joker.....


Trust me, I'm sure SS doesn't want me to see him that way just as much as I don't want to.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Firstly, I would like to apologise to Laurie S for the thread hijack (although it was actually ms meeple's fault, as usual )

Secondly, hear what your saying rookie, but to get drawn into a slagging match with meeps would not be benificial to either her or the forum , as we all know, working in a red lit window, dancing the clog dance, and wearing nothing but a smile is nothing to be proud of

Lauriebeast & MrsMyers I am quite shocked that you both woud like to see be de-kilted  To express my true thoughts I will probably have to pm both of you, I may even attach pics 

And Joker, you really want a pic too ?? I will send one, but for god sake man stop PM ing me


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Madame Turlock said:


> Well where in the h-e-double toothpicks (as Hooch would say) have I been Jackie? When are you going into labor? Can I come, I heard it's a really cool amusement park (giggle). Seriously, CONGRATULATIONS! When is the baby due, boy or girl, maybe both? name? are you sharing? You would never know this from my posts, but I LOVE babies!



lol I haven't been posting all that much lately so it was an easy thing to miss. It's been just so darn busy in my world!

I am due Feb 17....it will be here before I know it! Ummm, I don't think you'd want to meet me under those circumstances. I might not be the most cheerful person. 

We aren't going to find out if it's a boy or girl. We have a girls name picked out but not a boys. And we aren't telling ANYBODY, which is driving more than one person nuts. lol

No, never knew you liked babies. 

I just might post a recent pic of me in the member photo section. We'll see. lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Jackielantern said:


> lol I haven't been posting all that much lately so it was an easy thing to miss. It's been just so darn busy in my world!
> 
> I am due Feb 17....it will be here before I know it! Ummm, I don't think you'd want to meet me under those circumstances. I might not be the most cheerful person.
> 
> ...



*Jackielantern that is so great that you are NOT going to find out. I did the same thing with my two and it makes for a much more exciting delivery. Not to mention when you start to call people they are all like "OMG what did you have" instead of "oh you had your girl, thats nice" Hang in there and dont give in to temptation. Make everyone wait it is so worth it*


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackie the surprise is part of the fun. Well, let's face it...I didn't have a choice about surprise or no surprise in the "olden days". I did know I was having a grandson and either way the baby was going to have the word grandchild attached so who cares. Two years later I'm still satisfied with the grandchild that had my name on it. I can't wait to hear that stork report. Need a babysitter, call MT


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

You now I was just thinking about this the last couple of weeks in case I go AWALL.

Great idea Laurie!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> Firstly, I would like to apologise to Laurie S for the thread hijack (although it was actually ms meeple's fault, as usual )


Probably the only time I"ll ever agree with SS, but yes Laurie S...he did hijack your threat 
The forum members aren't stupid. Its very easy to confirm who named who first 



Scottish Scarer said:


> Lauriebeast & MrsMyers I am quite shocked that you both woud like to see be de-kilted  To express my true thoughts I will probably have to pm both of you, I may even attach pics


Hey girls, I'm already working on your request. Hmmm without skirt, but then before the dutch clothes....and wearing clogs. Ok, think I can handle that 

Joker: Yes, I meant skirt. A kilt is just another word for a skirt used so that certain scottish men can get away with wearing one and still feel manly.

MsM


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG a Skirt, you are on a slippy slope dear


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> OMG a Skirt, you are on a slippy slope dear


Since you were right about highjacking Laurie S's thread, I decided to move this to your profile messages. Be sure to check out what I left there for you. And this time you don't need to worry about your skirt....or actually, you may be begging me to give it back to you 

Meeps


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Wonderfull idea Laurie, I'll be sure to print one of LadyAlthea's fantastic labels so that hubby would know how to get on here. Although he thinks we take things way too seriously, but then this is coming from someone who lives on wow, and is so laid back you wonder sometimes if he still has a heart beat,lol. And I'll send someone my address and phone number. Luv ya hun, and again great idea


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

This is great in a serious way. It got me thinking we all need to become card carrying members. Maybe nothing as lame as this but it’s a start. Did this very quick. Business card printed front and back. Any one else have something better to put on the back? Or the front even.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

omg Scourge, I'm laughing my ass off! I just love it, very well done. Now my hubby really thinks we're all right crazy, but I just told him, he doesn't have to think it, we are!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

HA! *Scourge*, those are great, man! Sure do need one of those for my wallet. 

*Scarer*, you did indeed do some hijacking, but it seems to be back on track now ....and I appreciate your apology, but to be completely in the clear I believe you should send the same pm you made for Mrs. Myers and Lauriebeast.  Heheheheh....

*Jackie*, that's awesome! Keeping it a surprise! I didn't know you were doing that either, but the only reason I hadn't asked you about names is because it was one of the things that drove me MAD when I was pregnant. That question and, 'How are you feeling?'  _Ohhhhh_, that one drove me nuts. *NUTS*, I tell you!

Again you guys, I'm so very glad that we are making ways to reach one another now than besides just through our forum. You never know what may happen in life, and y'all have become very good friends. It's nice to know we can be of some support for eachother in emergencies and during good times as well!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Scourge, now that is funny !!

Laurie S I will see what I can do and if you actually look at the thread it was actually meeps that done the hijack, I just mentioned her name


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah yes, it would appear you are correct, Scarer...Ms. Meeple is the true culprit here.....Ms. Meeple, you are on the *SAD PAD*! (That's for our bad little Kindergartners at school, the sad pad list....we have to say that phrase 100 times a day, LOL! )


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Laurie S. said:


> Ah yes, it would appear you are correct, Scarer...Ms. Meeple is the true culprit here.....Ms. Meeple, you are on the *SAD PAD*! (That's for our bad little Kindergartners at school, the sad pad list....we have to say that phrase 100 times a day, LOL! )


Oh yeah, take HIS side why don't ya 
Just by mentioning my name, he started it and and drew me into it.
But that's ok, I know why you're taking his side but let me tell you, THAT'S NOT HIS REAL BODY! 

MsM
sitting on the sad pad


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

OK FINE...Joker and I don't mind being ignored Laurie S. Even if it's for showing our bad behavior by taking the discussion way off topic. But it's fine, I have other friends, right Joker?


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

better watch it madame turlock or you will find yourself on the "SAD PAD"


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Scottish Scarer, you can't intimidate me with a simple sad pad! I have faced much bigger threats than that. You should have met my 90 Lb. mother. Have you ever heard that phrase..."If I have to come down that hall one more time!" Well, not even that phrase could scare me enough to make me stay in bed. Not even bring me the hairbrush (which was used for spanking) scared me. Yes...MT is a tough one she is. LOL


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

2nd hijacking.....this thread is not safe.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

MrsMyers666 said:


> 2nd hijacking.....this thread is not safe.



Oh my gosh...sorry. Although I think Scottish Scarer started it "again" LOL!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

AGAIN !!! twas not me


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Oh Scottish Scarer, you can't intimidate me with a simple sad pad! I have faced much bigger threats than that. You should have met my 90 Lb. mother. Have you ever heard that phrase..."If I have to come down that hall one more time!" Well, not even that phrase could scare me enough to make me stay in bed. Not even bring me the hairbrush (which was used for spanking) scared me. Yes...MT is a tough one she is. LOL



Madame, Madame, Madame....*never* would I ignore anyone, why..there is *CERTAINLY* enough room on the sad pad to go around. However, I believe a different tactic may be needed for you. Perhaps the hairbrush didn't intimidate you, but the *SAFE PLACE *chair just may. _Perhaps_ I will make you pull a *RED STICK*, Madame!  ***Evil snicker**....._yesssss_....a red stick gets a 'Bad Day' letter sent home to be returned with a signature....

Oh man, didn't y'all *HATE* that in school? To get in trouble for something and have a note sent home requesting a signature?? No *way* could you just 'lose' those, 'cause the teacher didn't forget...I took those notes home like I was carrying the plague in my backpack..


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> OK FINE...Joker and I don't mind being ignored Laurie S. Even if it's for showing our bad behavior by taking the discussion way off topic. But it's fine, I have other friends, right Joker?


Ahhh, I'm used to it Madame... you're the only friend here that's nice enough to pretend to like me.  We'll be friends to the end so long as you can stand the face paint.  And I've seen my share of disciplinary action as a kid, too. I was a rotten kid but didn't always get the attention I needed... not even the bad kind. That's why I started with the green hair, purple coat, and face paint. When you're not getting the attention you need... take the next step.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> better watch it madame turlock or you will find yourself on the "SAD PAD"


SEE! SEE! SEE! He's doing it AGAIN!
He starts its, sucks us all in and then sits back and laughs while we all get in trouble with sad pads, safe chairs and red sticks!
IT'S NOT FAIR!

Laurie, you know what I hated in school? Not the notes, because I never got any of those. Although I did help my brother 'lose' a few of them. No, I hated teachers who had pets. And the teacher's pets who were always brown nosing up to the teacher (scottish scarer).

MsMeeple
*getting off the sad pad and defiantly joining MT in protest*


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Me? Take home a note as punishment? Never, I tell you I was an angel before I got married and had to become rebellious to retain my freedom! Ask my husband....never marry a woman with the last name of Montgomery, they are all stubborn...that's what he would say!

What I hated most in school was sitting next to the "rat" cages in biology! OMG! You can't make a rat cage smell good no matter what you do. Dissecting frogs is on my list to...but I'll save it for later or Laurie will give me the red stick. LOL!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Laurie S. said:


> Oh man, didn't y'all *HATE* that in school? To get in trouble for something and have a note sent home requesting a signature?? No *way* could you just 'lose' those, 'cause the teacher didn't forget...I took those notes home like I was carrying the plague in my backpack..


They never did that in my schools. They just called. Which was completely useless for about half the kids in my school.... Would have worked with my sister and me...so we just learned how not to get caught 



Madame Turlock said:


> Ask my husband....never marry a woman with the last name of Montgomery, they are all stubborn...that's what he would say!


Substitute just about any Celtic name in there...he's right. Not that that's a bad thing (as the husband and son of Irish-German women)


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Laurie, you know what I hated in school? Not the notes, because I never got any of those. Although I did help my brother 'lose' a few of them. No, I hated teachers who had pets. And the teacher's pets who were always brown nosing up to the teacher (scottish scarer).



Ah yes, the teacher's pets....never knew what it was like to be one of those, heheheh...if fact, I wrote a letter to my 8th grade teacher years later apologizing for our class..




The Auditor said:


> They never did that in my schools. They just called. Which was completely useless for about half the kids in my school.... Would have worked with my sister and me...so we just learned how not to get caught



I was not good at that, Auditor...the not getting caught part ......when I had the brilliant idea of boring holes in some of the apples from the lunchroom to inject some mustard in there. *Caught*. When a couple other students and I decided to snack on several dozen communion wafers 'cause we were hungry..*caught*. When I went exploring during a field trip next door to the Sister's convent and 'accidently' found their humongous beer stash in a closet under the stairs. Yep.  When we put rubber cement on the advent candles for extra flameage...._man_.....but the only thing we *didn't* get caught for was traveling the entire length of a drainage pipe that went underneath the playground at school. That was scary and dangerous and we should've been caught! *Idiots*. Us, I mean. 

What?? Y'all didn't read that..I was a complete angel, like our Madame!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anyone heard from MammaHooch Lately? I haven't seen her on here in a while?


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Just heard from MammaHooch & I'm happy to say, she's just been swamped is all DOD's now a very happy chick


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Laurie S. said:


> I was not good at that, Auditor...the not getting caught part ......when I had the brilliant idea of boring holes in some of the apples from the lunchroom to inject some mustard in there. *Caught*. When a couple other students and I decided to snack on several dozen communion wafers 'cause we were hungry..*caught*. When I went exploring during a field trip next door to the Sister's convent and 'accidently' found their humongous beer stash in a closet under the stairs. Yep.  When we put rubber cement on the advent candles for extra flameage...._man_.....but the only thing we *didn't* get caught for was traveling the entire length of a drainage pipe that went underneath the playground at school. That was scary and dangerous and we should've been caught! *Idiots*. Us, I mean.
> 
> What?? Y'all didn't read that..I was a complete angel, like our Madame!


Man, you must have been REALLY hungry to pig out on communion wafers haha those things taste like paper.
Your school days remind me of that old movie, The trouble with Angels.
I think I'm going to go see if I can download it!
LOVED that movie when I was a kid.

MsM


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

*Wow*

 I am new to the forum.I have posted some but I check in every day. I have good friends that dont realize how long it has been since we have talkled. I think it is incredible that this forum cares enough about eachother and it's members that this would be a topic. You are to be applauded for your kindness,concern and compassion for this forum and it's members. I am literally stunned and will be participating more and more in the coming days. Again thank you all for making this the most fun place on the web for me and that includes the 2 guitar and amp boards I post on.]


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

This thread didn't take a right turn, it was spun around and thrown into oncoming traffic! LOL


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Hell I was gone for almost a month and nobody noticed. NOBODY LOVES ME!!!!!! wahhh!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

How did I miss a thread like this. I will be glad to give my info to some people on this forum(Hi Laurie S) Just know that if something happens to me....it was SS's fault.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Laurie great idea. I have some numbers of certain members on here who shall remain nameless (snipped) **........along with a few others. I have given my numbers out to a few as well. I have also instructed my husband should I end up missing he is to get on here right away and inform my peeps. He is instructed to open an account as Mr. Spookilicious So if you ever see a Mr. Spookilicious sign on, well that means im........well you know*


Tha' ya were kidnapped by pirates.. well, at least one... 

Laurie, 'tis a really good idea luv, one tha' needs ta be taken up... Might be a good sub-topic from Larry... "Member Status/Health".. something like tha'.. Can be posts like: 

_*"Timmy fell down the well, Lassie brought help, recovering nicely, unable to type.." *_
_*"Batman plans extended crimefighting tour, expects ta be out fer 3+ weeks..", *_
_*"Uncle Martin's hyper-drive broken, stuck out by Uranus, awaiting Triple-A, will be gone for a while.." *_
_*"Invisible Man not seen in weeks, anyone have any info?", etc..*_

Love the idea about the Forum Member cards!

Capt. Jack


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> _*"Timmy fell down the well, Lassie brought help, recovering nicely, unable to type.." *_
> _*"Batman plans extended crimefighting tour, expects ta be out fer 3+ weeks..", *_
> _*"Uncle Martin's hyper-drive broken, stuck out by Uranus, awaiting Triple-A, will be gone for a while.." *_
> _*"Invisible Man not seen in weeks, anyone have any info?", etc..*_
> ...


*HA!! That was funny.......you said "anus".*


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

huhh uhuh huh u eyah yeah.. uh uhhuh huhu uranus... 

yeah yeah yeahyeahhh

thut up bevis...


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ms Meeple*, I'll have to check that movie out...'The Trouble with Angels' 

*halo666*, I hope we do see you posting often...

*BLAKKHART*, not true....I've thought about y'all and your Katoga. I hope you guys had a good Thanksgiving...


Well, this thread is only a good idea if everyone has at least gotten together with one friend to share info with...for my friends who have shared information with me, I appreciate it and vow to keep it safe. But just know you can never go missing now, _mwuhahahahahahaha!!! _

*Capt'n Jack*, also a great idea to have a member/health center thread...our *Dutchess* started one like that at another forum and it was of great help in staying in touch with everyone. Maybe a pm to Larry is in order for a sticky possibility.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Laurie S. definately check out "The Trouble With Angels" and the sequel "Where Angels Go Trouble Follows".


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*Mrs.Myers*

Everybody, I'm sorry to have this very sad news to tell--

Mrs.Myers' grandfather passed away last night after his valiant battle with cancer. She is quite understandably not able to pm or text everyone at this time, but gave her permission for me to post this here. *Please* hold her and her family in your thoughts and prayers as they go through this very difficult time..let's be here to support her in *every way possible*.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up L.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Services will be held for him Tuesday.......I inquired whether her family will be accepting flowers or would prefer donations to cancer research--she said that donations to cancer research would be preferred if we like, although she also said it wasn't necessary. I believe any opportunity we have to help such an important cause is well worth it..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you Laurie for letting us know , will be keeing her in my heart in this sad time.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know. So often loved ones let go after a holiday or special event. I will certainly be thinking of Mrs. Meyers family and keeping them in my prayers.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know Laurie. I'll send out positive healing energy & ask that the higher power will drape her in a hedge of comforting and healing protection...My thoughts are with her at this difficult time.

^i^Many Blessings Sent Her Way ^i^


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, how did i miss this thread. bethie asked me to share my info with her so if any questions arise contact her. i see some of my best friends are interacting. oohhhh, now get along guys. i was always an angel in school. really. never a teachers pet. only had two teachers who liked me. out of school was a different story. my mom says i was the reason for her gray hairs. i don't know how i did that when i was always grounded. i mean just how much trouble can you get into when you're stuck in your room all the time. an older sister was the rebellious one, i was just the mischevious one. my oldest sis and younger sis were the angels, [they just never got caught].
trouble with angels is an excellant movie. there is a part 2 but i can't think of the name. it was okay but not as good as the first. wasn't haley mills in that movie? a fave actress of mine.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd be happy to also swap cell #'s with you and Beth, Hallo, as a backup contact person.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> . . .trouble with angels is an excellant movie. there is a part 2 but i can't think of the name. it was okay but not as good as the first. wasn't haley mills in that movie? a fave actress of mine.


As mentioned by maleficent, The sequel was called Where Angels Go Trouble Follows. Yeah, Hayley Mills was in The Trouble with Angels. Loved her in that along with her Disney movies. When I was a kid, I had a crush on both Hayley and Annette Funicello.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, that was the name of it. sorry mal, you did say both names, i missed it. annette and haley were both faves of mine. remember the movie moonspinners.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

S'ok. I bought both movies at Office Depot this summer.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

A few of you already have some contact info for me, but if there's any question just go to Performance Edge Martial Arts and you can find several different ways to get a hold of me! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I should be around more often between now and that other holiday.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

maleficent said:


> S'ok. I bought both movies at Office Depot this summer.


you got a good buy and are so lucky. i would love to have those movies


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

rnrkid said:


> How did I miss a thread like this. I will be glad to give my info to some people on this forum(Hi Laurie S) Just know that if something happens to me....it was SS's fault.


How is it my fault ??????????? 

You and meeps ganging up on me Kid  Mr Kid


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! I never even mentioned Ms Meeple...or "meeps" as you like to call her Must be a guilty conscience.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

rnrkid said:


> Wow! I never even mentioned Ms Meeple...or "meeps" as you like to call her Must be a guilty conscience.


I agree lol

And in order to keep it on topic (something that OTHER members fail to do, but I won't mention any names), I doubt that there's anyone who'd be willing to call the Netherlands to check on me if I don't show up around here  Hopefully, I'd be in good enough shape to contact one of you via email or phone.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

or drop them a note meeps.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Ms Meeple, send me your contact info (well I have your address) telephone number, e-mail address and if I don't see you about I will give you a ring


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

At my house if something happened to me I think before they even call my family they will come here!! They know all you guys on a first name basis cause I never stop talking about ya's!!!



Love that skirt & clog story!!! 

And the missing card is just to hysterical.....I loved it!!


the Muffster


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> Hey Ms Meeple, send me your contact info (well I have your address) telephone number, e-mail address and if I don't see you about I will give you a ring


You better be careful. You just might ruin your reputation and have people thinking that you might actually be a nice guy deep down 
Nah, on second thought, that would never happen. People on here are too smart to fall for that 

Hmmm YOU calling me on my death bed to check up on me. I can only imagine how that would go lol But since you are the only european willing to, guess I have no choice  Will PM you my phone number. BUT I'm warning you....if I start getting any heavy breathing phone calls...that sign's coming OFF!

MsM


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Laurie has become the official contact person it seems 

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

heavy breathing phone calls, me, never


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no no meeps, no phone calls from ss, remember he is saving his pennies so he can return your clogs in person. what two sweet people, meeps gives clogs to ss, ss returns clogs, aawwww, friendship? lol


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh wait...maybe I shouldn't be making any heavy breathing phone calls either...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*breathing*



Laurie S. said:


> Oh wait...maybe I shouldn't be making any heavy breathing phone calls either...


at least not to meeps and ss


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Laurie S.

To get back to your original post to this thread.

I want to come up missing!!!!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm just checking in because I've been AWOL for a few days. Seems my computer was feeling cranky because one of my hard drives is dying and I had issues to fix with my blog. Check out the changes if you get a chance. I will be back tomorrow so don't send out the hounds yet...giggle!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Spookzilla said:


> Laurie S.
> 
> To get back to your original post to this thread.
> 
> I want to come up missing!!!!!!!


Spookzilla, you aren't missing I can see you right now!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Spookzilla, you aren't missing I can see you right now!


he's been missing. bring out the heavy breathing and he's missing no more.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah, so the heavy breathing is a *GOOD* tactic then, hmmmmmm....I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Well heavy breathing is an effective tactic.. good.. well we'll see about that!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh I hope I'm not inviting a bunch of folks to go missing here, LOL!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

heavy breathing... zombies... Mummies.. Darth Vader.. Yeah you invited it!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

, that's hilarious, oh LORD!.....

Look Larry, I'm sorry, man--I didn't mean to!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't believe her Larry She meant every instigating word! (or at least we hope she did)


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie somehow I think you are loosing your innocence hangin' out on the forum. What will all the parents of those little kiddies at school think if they find out your true identity. Of course I will never tell them, or give them your address or anything....unless the price is right (giggle).


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

If I go missing or MIA for a while who would check on me?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scare shack, i would and if you have on blue, lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Laurie S. said:


> , that's hilarious, oh LORD!.....
> 
> Look Larry, I'm sorry, man--I didn't mean to!


You have nothing to be sorry for. Let's look at this logically and put the blame where it really belongs.
Heavy breathing only came up because SS offered to be my contact person. 
Soooo once again, SS started it 
Bad boy SS, go to the sad pad! 
I rest my case 

MsMeeple


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*SS GOT SENT TO THE SAD PAD!!!!!HA HA!!!*


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Rookie I'm shocked once again by this bad behavior. Meeps and SS can't work out their battle of wills if you and Joker keep "egging" them on. Now don't make Mother Hen ask Laurie to give you a red stick. I'm telling you, if you get a red stick Mother won't be proud.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey SS if you want to practice your heavy breathing call me at 1-800-BAD-GIRL (giggle)!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

my word people, all this talk of heavy breathing, being sent to the sad pad, do you realize what this is doing to some of us who are trying to retain our sweet and innocent persona on here, have we not heard of the word ~Pheromones~ well I think it's leaking out into the forum and entering into some of our darker imaginations. Now enough already before I get started, I don't want to end up in no bad pad for telling anyone to "kiss my Whip" or to Bow down or meet your bloody death!

or hell, might as well join Madame Turlock and offer 1-800-Dutchess of Desire.

OK, sweet little DOD is gonna exit now folks


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Hey SS if you want to practice your heavy breathing call me at 1-800-BAD-GIRL (giggle)!





Dutchess of Darkness said:


> or hell, might as well join Madame Turlock and offer 1-800-Dutchess of Desire.




*You girls have a sickness. SICK SICK SICK.**Rookie searches for phone*


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Well if you're making phone calls here's mine 1-800-BAD-MALEY


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Now remember to put this number in your speed dial Rookie and SS 1-800-BAD GIRL. If a man answers and sounds grumpy HANG UP! But if a man answers and asks for more, I'll send you a contract for regular calls! (giggle)


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

maleficent said:


> Well if you're making phone calls here's mine 1-800-BAD-MALEY


See, now yall've gone and corrupted poor ole' Mal. FOR SHAME!!!



Madame Turlock said:


> Now remember to put this number in your speed dial Rookie and SS 1-800-BAD GIRL. If a man answers and sounds grumpy HANG UP! But if a man answers and asks for more, I'll send you a contract for regular calls! (giggle)


*Somebody's knockin' the BOTTOM out of a bottle of blackberry wine tonight, ain't they??*


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

RookieSpooker said:


> See, now yall've gone and corrupted poor ole' Mal. FOR SHAME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Somebody's knockin' the BOTTOM out of a bottle of blackberry wine tonight, ain't they??*


Certainly not me Rookie. This is Marionberry country.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh please Doctor Rookie, please don't cure us, life would just be no fun

how else will I ever create my spells of desire that reside within a dream? They offer much more than they seem. Watch carefully as my heel spins, to find the powers it holds within^v^
Go ahead, let it cleanse your mind as my magick leaves you in a spellbind...
Don't worry, You'll find your way^v^ As long as you let your mind stray...
There's no need to be afraid, just follow the bloods trickling cascade^v^
But let it be known, you must ascend on your own^v^But don't fret, you won't be alone for the Dutchess will be waiting for you atop her throne subconsciously leading you to where you've always wanted to roam...She will break down your barrers that have imprisoned you for so long as she has aquired the key to your soul^v^An unrelenting force guiding you along, leading you to where you rightfully belong.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh good *GRIEF*, I don't even have enough red sticks and sad pads to give out to all these hoodlums running rampant in here......I'm calling some parents, you better believe that! (And my number is 1-976-Laurie4u )


So, I've been sick with a 'bout of strepp throat. *BLECH*. 


*But here's the thing*...very soon, we're canceling our internet service from the house for a few months. Gotta cut some corners, square away some debt. So I'm going dark for a while for the most part--but I'll check in from work when I can and there will be several folks around here that know how to reach me through other avenues so they can keep tabs on me and I can keep tabs on them and all of y'all (I'm *so* glad we started this!).  Honestly, this is an insanely busy time of year anyway, and I really need to focus on helping our kids with school until they're out for the summer, as well some self-improvement things for myself. 

If I don't get to talk with everyone before all this happens, y'all have a wonderful Christmas and take care of yourselves! All my best wishes to my Halloween family!!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*BYE LAURIE!!! We're gonna miss ya'. Have a very MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Have a great Christmas Laurie, we'll see you next year.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> *But here's the thing*...very soon, we're canceling our internet service from the house for a few months. Gotta cut some corners, square away some debt.
> 
> 
> > Don't go!!! Where do i need to send a check?!
> ...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is that a real number laurie? [writing down #] you're gonna be missed [sad pad] but we can really celebrate when your back. rookie, this is how you do it. 
my favorite memory to share of laurie is when we used to spar about dolls. which developed into fears to torment each other with. i couldn't wait to get home from work to see what was waiting. one time i laughed so hard i woke my husband up. then you might as well know your sweet little madame turlock [aka mother hen] and spookzilla were always there to instigate a full blown episode of turmoil. you are very special to me laurie s. so take care and my best wishes for you and your family


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Dam you, those numbers are fake


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

cleared my throat too, for my heavy breathing (can you feel the dissapointment)


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Laurie girl I got your message and you will be hearing from me darling. I totally understand why you are doing what you are doing and I know you will be back on here before you know it. You know we will still be talking though so Im not worried. Have a fabulous Christmas girlfriend. Prayers and hugs and kisses your way darling*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Holy @[email protected]% What the heck has been going on in this thread. I just took a minute to catch up after posting to dear Laurie. Geeze Louise you have all lost your minds. DOD I loved your last post Had me smiling the whole read through. Madame - still just as sassy as ever I see LOVE THAT!!!! Rookie - Corrupt Mal???? HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Clearly you havent been introduced to her other side You guys crack me up! Thanks for always making me smile*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Geesh we tortured the teacher so much that she had to take a leave of absence 
Feeling kind of bad now....NOT! Bring on the sub!

Seriously Laurie, have a great holiday season and come back to us soon.


MsMeeple


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I am just going to sit on the Sad Pad til you come back 'humph'


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Can I join you Scottish Scarer, we could chant " Laurie Laurie we need you back"!

Love you my Witchy Sister!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

of course you can dutchess, although I think we will get into more trouble if we chant


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

MAN! I just caught up with my reading and it's apparent Larry needs to requisition a giant sad pad for this entire forum!!! You guys crack me up. Will miss you Laurie but have your info to keep in touch.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

rnrkid said:


> Don't go!!! Where do i need to send a check?!


_Uh_, *Visa* or *Mastercard* would gladly take the check, RNR! 




Scottish Scarer said:


> cleared my throat too, for my heavy breathing (can you feel the dissapointment)


*Aw man*, now *I'm* disappointed, Scarer! Gettin' your heavy breathing ready and _everything_..I should have posted my real number!



I feel like the luckiest Halloweiner alive to have friends like y'all...you guys are the best, thank you so much!!  But hey now, remember I said I'd check in from work when I can, it's not like y'all will *never* hear from me. Talk about withdrawal DT's..

*Merry Christmas!!! **Happy New Year!! **Stay safe*, *and hold down the fort*!

And somebody needs to keep their eye on you guys....keep them in line, girls! 

*Love y'all! *Blowing kisses!**


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Rookie - Corrupt Mal???? HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Clearly you havent been introduced to her other side *


Now you just hush there Mama. I'm as innocent as the day is long Rook.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh bugger... 'tis a sad time luv.. Crushin' blow fer us, bu' understand we do.. miss ya we do, pine away ta nothin'ness we will, an replace ya we won't, or.. can't.. either way.. 'til yer return full-time, lass..

Our prayers be wit' ya always, an' on yer travels...

Capt. Jack


----------

